# Was muss Getauscht werden für Arma 3 ?



## whoopee (30. Dezember 2013)

*Was muss Getauscht werden für Arma 3 ?*

Hallo, 
Ich habe mich hier jetzt angemeldet auf die Hoffnung das mir jemand helfen kann da ich kaum Ahnung von PC Hardware und zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Komponenten weis.

Volgendes ich besitze einen HB Envy H8 1425 eg Technische Daten
Meines Wissens nach 
CPU= I7 3770 3,40 Ghz
Ram= 12 GB
GraKa= Sapphir HD 7970 verpor-X (wurde nachträglich eingebaut + Stärkeres Netzteil 700W)
Mainboard= ich weis nur Intel Z75 Chipsatz
HDD= 1 TB

Da ich ein Leidenschaftlicher ArmA III Spieler bin möchte ich das spiel auch gern auf der Ultra Auflösung spielen (später evtl auch auf mehreren Monitoren)
Mit der Jetzigen Hardware Konfiguration pendelt die FPS immer so zwischen 10 und 40 FPS auf einer Hohen Auflösung, mit ständigen kurzen Rucklern vor allem in Städten. Auch bei Nacht geht die FPS auf ca 7-20 herunter.

Bitte gebt mir einen Tip was ich an diesem System ändern kann/soll oder ob es am besten ist von grund auf ein neues System zu nehmen.

EDIT: Ich denke es liegt am Mainboard und da ist die frage Welches und lohnt sich beim wechsel ein Umstieg auf einen AMD CPU 

Mir freundlichen Grüßen 
Whoopee


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

An sich geht es kaum besser: die CPU wird nur kaum merkbar von teureren getoppt, das Mainboard hat nix mit der Spieleleistung zu run, und RAM hast du auch mehr als genug. Lediglich bei der Grafikkarte hast Du "nur" Oberklasse und kein HighEnd, aber da ist es halt so: wenn du UNBEDINGT Ultra spelen willst, nur weil es diesen Modus gibt (manche Hersteller würden den einfach gar nicht mit ins Spiel einbauen...) und sogar mehrere Monitore willst, dann bleibt nix anderes übrig, als ne teure neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ne GTX 780, 780 Ti oder AMD R9 290 oder R9 290X. Und selbst diese Karten reichen dann vlt nicht für Ultra auf mehr als FullHD (was ja "mehrere Monitore" effektiv sind) 

Und dann ist auch die Frage, ob diese Karten überhaupt wirklich so viel mehr bringen. Siehe zB hier Results: Arma III - AMD Radeon R9 290 Review: Fast And $400, But Is It Consistent? Deine Karte entspricht der R9 280X. Arma3 ist halt schon sehr fordernd, vor allem wenn man Ultra haben will.

Mein Rat wäre eher, dass Du bei den Details ein wenig runtergehst, vor allem AA frisst unglaublich viel Leistung - ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass "nur" hohe Details mit 2x oder 4x AA wirklich merkbar schlechter beim Spielen aussieht als Ultra mit 8x oder mehr AA... ^^

Ansonsten wären mind. 400€ fällig für eine R9 290

 Zuerst solltest Du aber mal checken, ob alles stimmt softwareseitig: ALLE Treiber sind aktuell? Hast Du auch nichts nebenbei laufen, was stören könnte? Auch Virenscanner mal abstellen.


----------



## whoopee (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort also werde ich um eine neue GraKa nicht herumkommen... 
Wie schaut das aus ist es möglich und überhaupt sinnvoll eine zweite 7970 im crossfire (oder wie das heißt) nachzurüsten


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Das kann evlt. sinnvoller sein als EINE neue gute, aber: da musst Du dich genau informieren, ob das bei Arma 3 auch wirklich was bringt (die Leistung verdoppelt sich nie, sondern es sind eher +50-60%, aber in manchen Games auch weniger bzw. es gibt sogar Null Steigerung), dann muss das Board das auch noch unterstützen UND Dein Netzteil sollte ab Werk alle passenden Stromstecker haben, also 4x PCI mit 6/8Pin. Zudem musst Du noch eine 7970 auftreiben, die am besten identisch zu Deiner ist. Die kosten dann auch wieder sicher 270€ oder mehr.

 Wenn Du Deine 7970 verkaufst, solltest du bestimmt noch 200€ bekommen. Für 200+270€ bekommst Du aber dann schon locker eine GTX 780, und ich MEINE, dass Nvidia bei Arma 3 besser läuft als AMD, also: eine Nvidia-Karte, die normalerweise gleichgut ist wie eine andere von AMD, ist bei Arma 3 wiederum merkbar schneller

 aber vlt. ist ja hier einer, der mit Arma 3 genauer bescheid weiß


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Grafikkarte sollte für Arma III auf jeden Fall ausreichen, Flaschenhals ist in der Regel die CPU. Schon zu Arma II Zeiten haben viele mit extrem übertakteten i5 2500k Prozessoren gespielt (4,5 GHz und mehr), was schon einiges an Mehrleistung gebracht hat, vor allem, wenn viel KI auf der Karte war. Außerdem solltest du dich von der Idee verabschieden, jederzeit mit maximaler Sichtweite zu spielen, das ist der Performance-Killer Nr. 1. Wenn du nicht gerade mit dem Jet fliegst, reichen 5 bis 6 km Sichtweite völlig aus.

Es soll auch noch Performance-Probleme im Multiplayermodus geben, die nicht direkt mit der eigenen Hardware, sondern mit der Serverleistung zutun haben sollen. Es müssen halt in Coop-Missionen sehr viel KI, generell sehr viel ballistische Physik und sämtliche Ereignisse überall auf der riesigen Insel gleichzeitig berechnet werden, dafür braucht man schon sehr viel Serverleistung.

An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal nicht viel am System ändern, sondern erstmal abwarten, was die nächsten Updates in Sachen Multiplayerperformance bringen. Wenn du unbedingt was an der Hardware ändern willst, dann solltest du deinen Prozessor übertakten, aber dazu holst du dir besser von jemand anderem als von mir Tipps, da ich nicht unbedingt Profi bei Übertaktungsfragen bin.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

wenn es wirklich ein i7-3770 ohne "k" ist, kann man nicht (bzw. nur ganz wenig) übertakten. Wenn wirklich eine stärkere CPU mehr bringt als ne Grafikkarte, dann sollte man also wiederum eher entweder nen i7-3770k kaufen, denn das Board MÜSSTE zum übertakten geeignet sein (Z-Chipsatz ist an sich = Übertakten - aber bei nem Board aus einem Fertig-PC will ich da nix garantieren), ODER direkt nen i7-4770k + neues Sockel 1150 Board mit Z87-Chipsatz.

Nur CPU neu kostet ca 280€. Du bekommst für den i7-3770 bestimmt noch 200€, d.h. effektiv wären das ca 80€
Ein Umstieg auf 1150 kostet ca. 400€, du bekommst wiederum 200€ (CPU) plus ca 40-50€ fürs Board (kann man aber schwer einschätzen), das sind dann effektiv also ca 150€ Kosten.

Sockel 1150 wäre halt nen Tick schneller, was bei Arma aber eben vlt. wichtig sein könnte. 


Was du auch mal checken solltest: im PC sind 3x4GB drin - an sich sind aber 2 oder 4 Riegel besser, da man dann Dualchannel nutzt. Vielleicht nimm mal einen Riegel raus und lass zwei so drin, dass Dualchannel aktiv ist. Vielleicht sind die 8GB im Dualchannel sogar schneller als 12GB ohne Dualchannel.


Und so oder so nochmal nur als Rat: lass dich nicht kirre machen von wegen "Ultra" - nur weil ein Spiel zeigt, was MÖGLICH ist, muss man es nicht auch flüssig spielen können... man könnte auch ne Echtzeit-Grafik in ein Game einbauen, bei dem zB Roboter aussehen wie bei einem Transformers-Film, also auch so "echt", und den Modus dann "Ultra" nennen - das könnte kein Privat-PC der Wlt flüssig darstellen, aber es wäre halt im Spiel mit drin, und es würde immer noch Gamer geben, die dann denken, ihr PC sei schlecht, weil er "Ultra" nicht schafft...


----------



## whoopee (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Meinerseits habe ich jetzt festgestellt (Taskmanager) das der CPU während des Spielens im Bereich von 5 - 20 % Auslastung liegt wobei ArmA3 nur 6-15 % in Anspruch nimmt. Der Arbeitsspeicher kommt auch nie über 50 % Belegung.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist Sobalt ich in ArmA ein level geladen habe und auch eine weile Spiele (damit auch wirklich alles geladen ist) sagt mir mein ATI Catalyst das die Grafikkarte eine Aktivität von 100% hat GPU Taktrate bei max ist (1050 Mhz) und auch die Speicherfrequenz  auf max ist (1500 Mhz) 
Sobald ich die Grafikkarte per AMD OverDrive in Catalyst übertakte (egal um wie viel Herz) habe ich beim Starten nur noch einen Schwarzen Bildschirm.

Ich habe jetzt einmal auf gut glück eine ATI R9 290x bestellt mal sehen ob es dadurch besser wird.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest zumindest MEHR Leistung damit haben - allerdings ist die R9 290X sehr laut bei Last, oder hast Du eine mit nem Hersteller-Kühler bestellt, also mit nicht nur EINEM Lüfter?


----------



## whoopee (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja das mit der Lautstärke habe ich auch gelesen. Habe mich mit der R9 290x und der GTX 780ti auseinandergesetzt. und mich des Preiseswegen dann auch für die diese hier entschieden Die Hier die ist mit dem 3 fach Lüfter abgebildet und ich hoffe "Abbildung ähnlich" ist nicht gleich "die ist doch auch Viereckig"


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Müsste die richtige sein, denn die mit dem AMD-Kühler UND BF4 dabei wäre diese GIGABYTE GV-R929XD5-4GD-B BF4 Edition, Grafikkarte Retail

 und am besten trotzdem selber den Lüfter bzw. die Temperaturvorgaben anpassen, ich denke, das müsste mit den AMD-Treibern oder einem Tool von AMD klappen. Die Karte lässt Standardmäßig ehr hohe Temperaturen zu, daher drehen die Lüfter wiederum stark auf. Wenn Du das etwas zurückfährst, verlierst Du kaum an Leistung, hast es aber leiser. Kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie laut/leise die Karte ist und ob man die auch selber gut anpassen kann.

 ich kenn das jetzt nur von meiner 7950, die hat den gleichen Lüfter, aber die Karte taktet auch nicht (wie die R9 290X) so hoch es geht, so dass die auch bei nur 40% Lüfterspeed nie über 70 Grad geht,


----------



## whoopee (31. Dezember 2013)

Bis auf Weiteres Letztes Update 

Die R9 ist heute Morgen schon gekommen. Also 7970 raus R9 rein gestartet lief alles ohne Probleme Treiber neu installiert (damit ich auch ganz sicher bin die richtigen zu haben für die R9) Arma Gestartet und ... BÄÄÄÄM Ultra auflösung sage und schreibe Durchschnittlich 50 FPS also ein Plus von über 100% und das bei wecheslen von Hoch auf Ultra.

Für Arma 3 ist die R9 290x absolut empfehlenswert, habe aber auch mal andere spiele gestestet und ich muss sagen bei anderen Spielen bringt sie nicht soviel. z.B. Metro Last Night, gleiche Auflösung gleiche Einstellung ...Ruckelt immer noch wie die Sau. 

Aber Egal Arma Läuft super 

Danke an die schnellen Antworten vor allem von dir Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei Last Night muss das andere Gründe haben - an sich MUSS die R9 290x in jedem Game merkbar mehr bringen, außer die CPU "bremst" so sehr, dass eine 7970 das Maximum wäre, was aber bei Deiner CPU an sich nicht sein kann... ^^


----------

